# Last time you changed your hair style?



## Lammchen (Apr 5, 2022)

When is the last time you changed your hair style?

I was thinking about this the other day because my husband doesn't change his hair style. He did once when he was 18 and his friends teased him but I think they were jealous because it looked really good! Then he went back to his old hair style and it's been that way for 38 years. 

I like to change my hair style and am currently growing it out after I cut it somewhat short a year and a half ago. I want it long again.


----------

